# Going too far?



## WaltL1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm curious how my fellow A/As view this. Of course believers are welcome to comment but Im guessing your position would be obvious, though I may be completely wrong about that -


> A high school senior in Tennessee says she was given an in-school suspension for saying "bless you" to a classmate who had sneezed.


http://news.yahoo.com/bless-you-suspension-153852989.html
Going a bit too far?
Justified?
Thems the rules?
Absolutely freakin ridiculous?
Other?
And of course assuming at this point the article is an accurate view of what happened.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 21, 2014)

People need to grow a set and not get offended by every little thing. The proper response is Thank You.
Mascots
Team Names
Bless You
Merry Christmas
Jokes
 Three people get offended and want millions to change. Odds are those offended have problems with everyone all the time about everything anyway and have nothing to do but meddle in others business.

If the article is accurate she was being polite and courteous and that comes from being brought up with manners.
I will say Bless You or God Bless You every time I hear someone sneeze. I wish people Merry Christmas. If someone tells me Happy Kwanza I take it as a compliment that someone is using something that is meaningful to them to express them self in a nice way to me.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 21, 2014)

bullethead said:


> People need to grow a set and not get offended by every little thing. The proper response is Thank You.
> Mascots
> Team Names
> Bless You
> ...


And you bring up a good point.
If the offense here is "pushing a religion" how about when an A/A uses a phrase such as Bless You after someone sneezes? They obviously aren't pushing a religion so does that now mean the words Bless and You are now an offense in themselves? How about if "bleshu" is used. Now offensive because it sounds similar to Bless You? Or is that just fine even though we know its another form of Bless you?
Instead of recognizing that the kid was being polite to another human being, which you would think would be something that we want our kids to learn, the kid got in trouble.
I'm in the camp of its just freakin ridiculous.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 21, 2014)

What's funny is I work in a cubicle, surrounded by cubicles.  Very quiet.  Somebody sneezes you can hear it across the floor.  I catch myself hesitating to say 'bless you' because the folks around me are so diverse.  I don't know if it's appropriate in an office environment 

Anyway, good to read you guys are cool about it.  I figured you would be.  

As to your comments on accepting something meaningful, do you guys cringe when somebody says 'I'll pray for you' in the event of loss or illness?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 21, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> What's funny is I work in a cubicle, surrounded by cubicles.  Very quiet.  Somebody sneezes you can hear it across the floor.  I catch myself hesitating to say 'bless you' because the folks around me are so diverse.  I don't know if it's appropriate in an office environment
> 
> Anyway, good to read you guys are cool about it.  I figured you would be.
> 
> As to your comments on accepting something meaningful, do you guys cringe when somebody says 'I'll pray for you' in the event of loss or illness?



For the sincere ones I appreciate their kind gesture. I think the prayer does more to help them deal with the situation more than the prayer does to turn a non believer into a believer.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 21, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> What's funny is I work in a cubicle, surrounded by cubicles.  Very quiet.  Somebody sneezes you can hear it across the floor.  I catch myself hesitating to say 'bless you' because the folks around me are so diverse.  I don't know if it's appropriate in an office environment
> 
> Anyway, good to read you guys are cool about it.  I figured you would be.
> 
> As to your comments on accepting something meaningful, do you guys cringe when somebody says 'I'll pray for you' in the event of loss or illness?





> I don't know if it's appropriate in an office environment


Having been in management for years, sadly I would say you run a risk if you do. Its dumbfounding the things people will complain about and stick to their guns and demand action.
If you truly just want to be polite and respond to their sneeze, this a good option -
gesundheit
ge-sund-heit
1. used to wish good health, especially to a person who has just sneezed.


> do you guys cringe when somebody says 'I'll pray for you' in the event of loss or illness?


Every time it has been said to me I have felt it was sincere and a kind gesture and I appreciated the sentiment behind it. In that persons mind its basically the highest form of concern or help that they can offer.
I have however seen it used on these forums from believer to nonbeliever veiled in a "sincerity" that even Stevie Wonder could see through.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 22, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Having been in management for years, sadly I would say you run a risk if you do. Its dumbfounding the things people will complain about and stick to their guns and demand action.
> If you truly just want to be polite and respond to their sneeze, this a good option -
> gesundheit
> ge-sund-heit
> 1. used to wish good health, especially to a person who has just sneezed.



Ah, good call.  I'll try it.  True story:  when I first got this job, there was another new person in the cubicle across from me.....a yankee.  One day in a casual conversation I referred to myself as a "redneck."  From that point, for several months, this individual acted very strange, borderline rude.  I found out later they thought when I called myself a "redneck" I was letting them know I didn't like black folks 



WaltL1 said:


> Every time it has been said to me I have felt it was sincere and a kind gesture and I appreciated the sentiment behind it. In that persons mind its basically the highest form of concern or help that they can offer.



I figured you guys would take it the way intended....but...



WaltL1 said:


> I have however seen it used on these forums from believer to nonbeliever veiled in a "sincerity" that even Stevie Wonder could see through.



....that's very true, and I've seen that myself.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes. It is waaaay too far.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 22, 2014)

The teacher's argument about bless you was more of a disruption than the bless you was. 

It's ridiculous. I don't believe and I still say "Bless you." It's just being polite. When did manners take a back seat to controlling the youth? 

I could understand if all 30 kids did it, like a class of mine in elementary school did to a sub, that she would rule it a disruption, but c'mon.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 22, 2014)

Throw the book at the girl. Just stay away from my pizza discount!

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014/08/21/pizza-parlor-church-discount-gives-atheists-indigestion/


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 22, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Throw the book at the girl. Just stay away from my pizza discount!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014/08/21/pizza-parlor-church-discount-gives-atheists-indigestion/


At least the Atheists are complaining about something important 
The pizza place owner should just print out some generic coupons and have a kid go around and only put them on the windshield of cars in the church parking lot.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 23, 2014)

Its way overboard. 

I think some Atheists do it out of spite,and in a few cases, its well deserved. Not this case.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 23, 2014)

When I was a freshman in high school there was an English teacher who was known to be a very religious Christian.  She believed that Jonathan Livingston Seagull was Satanic (or at very least Humanistic).  It was said that she wouldn't allow it as a book report.  What did I do when she assigned the first book report?  I announced to the class that I was going to do mine on Jonathan Livingston Seagull.

Don't start none, won't be none.


----------



## Israel (Aug 24, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> When I was a freshman in high school there was an English teacher who was known to be a very religious Christian.  She believed that Jonathan Livingston Seagull was Satanic (or at very least Humanistic).  It was said that she wouldn't allow it as a book report.  What did I do when she assigned the first book report?  I announced to the class that I was going to do mine on Jonathan Livingston Seagull.
> 
> Don't start none, won't be none.


Did you? What happened?


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Aug 24, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> As to your comments on accepting something meaningful, do you guys cringe when somebody says 'I'll pray for you' in the event of loss or illness?



It irritates me. I understand that a person is being kind and this is a way they feel they can help. But the way I see it, those same people were probably already praying for you (my mother tells me she will pray for me). So I think to myself, if your "praying for me" didn't stop the illness or death or bad thing in the first place, why do you think your prayers are going to help anything now?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 24, 2014)

Israel said:


> Did you? What happened?



No.  I took it to the principal and he said she was in her rights not to grade my report.  He offered me a change of English teachers but I stayed in her class and reported on a different book.

It was a formative experience and hinted to me that something stank in Stinktown.


----------



## Israel (Aug 24, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> No.  I took it to the principal and he said she was in her rights not to grade my report.  He offered me a change of English teachers but I stayed in her class and reported on a different book.
> 
> It was a formative experience and hinted to me that something stank in Stinktown.


It's a funny experience, no? Not ha ha funny, but...as you discerned and related...telling.
Somebody posted this on FB the other day:

The children are abducted, daily. Turned over, may be more appropriate. Yellow vehicles spill them out at re-education centers. We tell one another, "It's OK, it's OK, the authorities have told us it's good"...then we look around at one another and say..."we went through it, and we all turned out alright, didn't we?"
"Well, didn't we?"

(This guy kept going on that day about seeing the scheme.)


----------



## Israel (Aug 24, 2014)

Terminal Idiot said:


> It irritates me. I understand that a person is being kind and this is a way they feel they can help. But the way I see it, those same people were probably already praying for you (my mother tells me she will pray for me). So I think to myself, if your "praying for me" didn't stop the illness or death or bad thing in the first place, why do you think your prayers are going to help anything now?


It may be kind to already think of people praying for you.
Your mother's praying for you?
Keep arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 24, 2014)

Israel said:


> It's a funny experience, no? Not ha ha funny, but...as you discerned and related...telling.
> Somebody posted this on FB the other day:
> 
> The children are abducted, daily. Turned over, may be more appropriate. Yellow vehicles spill them out at re-education centers. We tell one another, "It's OK, it's OK, the authorities have told us it's good"...then we look around at one another and say..."we went through it, and we all turned out alright, didn't we?"
> ...




I believe that the Bible should be discussed in Social Studies (if there is still such a thing).  It's an important part of American culture.  

I don't see the value in dis-allowing "bless you" or "Merry Christmas" in the classroom or at work or any more than dis-allowing "Hail Satan!" between classes or at the water cooler.  As long as it's not disruptive.  It's free speech. 

What that girl did was fine _as long as it wasn't disruptive_.  What my English teacher did was wrong and the principal helped her.  I wasn't ready to uphold justice at that age.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 24, 2014)

Terminal Idiot said:


> It irritates me. I understand that a person is being kind and this is a way they feel they can help. But the way I see it, those same people were probably already praying for you (my mother tells me she will pray for me). So I think to myself, if your "praying for me" didn't stop the illness or death or bad thing in the first place, why do you think your prayers are going to help anything now?



Would you be upset if I made a burnt offering to Isis on your behalf?  How about you, Isreal?


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Aug 24, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> Would you be upset if I made a burnt offering to Isis on your behalf?  How about you, Isreal?



No. I used the word irritated. I would be irritated that you felt the need to do something on my behalf. Particularly when the evidence suggests that the offering or prayer is useless as an 'after the fact' helpful endeavor.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2014)

Terminal Idiot said:


> So I think to myself, if your "praying for me" didn't stop the illness or death or bad thing in the first place, why do you think your prayers are going to help anything now?



Generally, folks who pray believe in prayer, and are not likely to think about it the way you would.


----------



## Israel (Aug 25, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> Would you be upset if I made a burnt offering to Isis on your behalf?  How about you, Isreal?


How would I know if you did?
I suppose some people feel it's important to let everyone know they are praying for them, maybe others just do it.

I'm not saying that the "one" being prayed for must never be in the presence of the one praying "for them"...but I would say, if the one praying feels any efficacy is added to their prayers by letting anyone...or everyone else know they pray...well...maybe that attitude could use some adjustment.
Like obscenity or pornography, it may not be easily defined, but, you'll know it when you see it.
The showman and the bus boy, so to speak. One loves the stage...the other may have learned its pitfalls...and may be content to sing in the shower.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't care if they say GOD bless you...


But I thought "Bless you" came about a LONG time ago when people used to think that evil spirits would enter your body when your mouth was open uncontrollably from a sneeze. Never read that anywhere credible I don't think... But that's what I always understood. 




JB0704 said:


> As to your comments on accepting something meaningful, do you guys cringe when somebody says 'I'll pray for you' in the event of loss or illness?



I don't really like it when a christian says they'll pray for me, almost condescendingly because of my beliefs. Pray for me because I am sick or something, fine with me. My sister says she'll pray for me all the time. She cares about me.


----------



## Israel (Aug 25, 2014)

But...as to original intents...perhaps...the "why's" we may present, the why's we may not know, but presume to, the why's we may prefer to even keep secret.
It would appear, to me at least, the whole "live and let live" experiments...as many as there are, and have been, we keep trying in our discussion.
Is that what much of this is about...at least here, amongst us, for now..."Theists, just leave us alone...stop legislating, stop imposing, stop seeking preferential treatments...just...go live..."?
Now, I realize no one on here has treated me with less than respect, so I am not talking about anyone's demeanor or civility (or lack thereof).
But, I guess I am wondering as to underlying questions of, again, the why's?
I can't leave myself out, of course. Am I 'trying" to evangelize you? Are you trying to evangelize me (to what seems to me might be called "sober thinking"...rationality?) I really don't know.
I also know that "why" is a very unfair question, if the asker is not really ready to submit his own being queried. 
I mean...why ask why...unless something is suspect, something of questionable and perhaps devious motive?
Would we be having this discussion around an ISIS campfire? "You theists are crazy!" We could I guess, but I'm not sure either one of us...the "Jesus is Lord" crowd nor the "allah is a myth" crowd would not find their words tested in a way, perhaps, that needs no explanation.
We, for the most part, it seems, appear around a campfire, which though also debatable, looks to have been ignited by the "we hold these truths to be self evident" group. How near or far from that fire each of us is already apprehended.
But, if we are, at all, appearing around that (again, debatable) campfire of "that" crowd...what warmth are we ready to eschew in the words that follow the self evident part?
Isn't that the question, in part, we each must face?
Both the one who may say "I want nothing of this world, my feet are in heaven" and the other who may say "I am only for live and let live...keep your creator nonsense to yourself" 
But...we never really know...do we...what cold we may invite when we dismiss a "part" of that flame...even in the weakest words, the most generic attribute...to being doused.
I mean...we could find the "endowed by their creator" to be far more necessary to our present liberty than we imagine...no?
Likewise, I suppose, as may be easily demonstrable by any glance at Drudge..."this liberty thing you claim from the "creator"...also doesn't look too pure...unless you think the NSA has a self evident right to know what anyone and everyone may be telling their spouse on their cell.
So...where do we go for common ground? 
I know I use earthly things, things weak and easily exploited, but really...are we always what we think we are in every situation...regardless of place?

I want to be. I want to find the bedrock of who I am, I want to find something that doesn't change when faced with either sycophants and praise, nor threats of beheading by a dull knife.

I really don't know if anyone else does...maybe some don't, and consider the argument silly, just because they can point out my own obvious malleability to situation and circumstance...my drinking of congratulations in one, and hightailing it in the other.
Yes, I want to be a real man. Whatever that means...through and through.
Maybe to some of you it seems silly, maybe because you already know. But maybe, not unlike me, you have only thought much of what you think you know...till the situation...changes.

Yep, I'm looking for unchangeability...to change me.
My faith is in Jesus Christ, and his resurrection.
Not because he appeals to me (though he does), not because he's shown to be the best of a poor lot, not because he eschews toadying and toadies, and is unafraid of dull knives (which he is)...but because he has been demonstrated to me as The real, and also, he is the only man who has ever given me hope.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 25, 2014)

Israel said:


> he is the only man who has ever given me hope.



This makes me sad. 
Too bad you can't feel the satisfaction of true personal achievement. 
Everything I am and I have is due to my work. 
My hopes hinge on my ability to get off my rump and make em happen.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2014)

660griz said:


> This makes me sad.
> Too bad you can't feel the satisfaction of true personal achievement.
> Everything I am and I have is due to my work.
> My hopes hinge on my ability to get off my rump and make em happen.



Yep.
Since becoming a non-worshiper I have had as many problems in my life as when I worshiped. And as many positives.
I personally have not had any (ever) run ins with the Law. I personally have not had any (ever) alcohol or substance abuse. I have my best to avoid those situations. I have dealt with close family and friends dying unexpectedly and dying after extended bouts with diseases that killed them slowly. I have never had put myself into a situation or trouble where I head to reach to an outside beyond physical source. I never had to "find" anyone because I felt I was incapable. I will be married to the same woman for 25 years tomorrow(29 years together) and we have three Adult Sons to show for it. I/we have gotten through all the elation and pitfalls that go with it.

I am the man, husband, father, and businessman I am today due to upbringing, personal dedication/satisfaction and self pride that I have gotten from being Me. I have done it without needing anything beyond the physical world.
I feel that I have led a heck of a decent life and have gotten by just fine without looking to a person that I could never ever know for some sort of hope.
The time others dedicate to convincing themselves the only way things are possible are through a religious figure....I spend that same time relying on myself. I put that time into myself and family and friends and I feel all the rewards are due to my/our dedication to each other as family and friends.

As I matured I just could not fathom blaming or giving praise to an outside source, especially one that is impossible to ever really know outside of what I make them out to be in my own mind. Instead I made myself out to be what I wanted and needed. I have hope in me. I have proven to myself that I am reliable and can get through any situation life throws at me.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 25, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Yep.
> Since becoming a non-worshiper I have had as many problems in my life as when I worshiped. And as many positives.
> I personally have not had any (ever) run ins with the Law. I personally have not had any (ever) alcohol or substance abuse. I have my best to avoid those situations. I have dealt with close family and friends dying unexpectedly and dying after extended bouts with diseases that killed them slowly. I have never had put myself into a situation or trouble where I head to reach to an outside beyond physical source. I never had to "find" anyone because I felt I was incapable. I will be married to the same woman for 25 years tomorrow(29 years together) and we have three Adult Sons to show for it. I/we have gotten through all the elation and pitfalls that go with it.
> 
> ...



http://


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> http://



I would not have confidence in those heels if I were leaping around in them.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 25, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I would not have confidence in those heels if I were leaping around in them.



She a pro.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 25, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Yep.
> Since becoming a non-worshiper I have had as many problems in my life as when I worshiped. And as many positives.
> I personally have not had any (ever) run ins with the Law. I personally have not had any (ever) alcohol or substance abuse. I have my best to avoid those situations. I have dealt with close family and friends dying unexpectedly and dying after extended bouts with diseases that killed them slowly. I have never had put myself into a situation or trouble where I head to reach to an outside beyond physical source. I never had to "find" anyone because I felt I was incapable. I will be married to the same woman for 25 years tomorrow(29 years together) and we have three Adult Sons to show for it. I/we have gotten through all the elation and pitfalls that go with it.
> 
> ...


How is someone to read this post and believe you to be a non-worshiper? Self-worship is not non-worship.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> How is someone read this post and believe you to be a non-worshiper? Self-worship is not non-worship.



Hopefully the one reading it can comprehend too.
No altars, no hymns, no prayers, no symbols, no ridiculous metaphorical nonsense to try to decipher, no contradictions, no do what I say not as I do type of mantra.
I told the truth about what gets me through life.
I don't worship myself.
I trust myself.


----------



## Israel (Aug 25, 2014)

I didn't mean to sound like such a downer.
But even if my being misunderstood causes so much compassion to flow, I am thankful for my inadequacy.
These things I speak of cause me no...what? Depression? Does it sound that way?
That hope I speak of is not the timid and trembling reach to "someday" attaining or having...anything less than all things.
That's not to say I am unaware of depression, its manifest forms and occasional dreadful grip, or fear, or anxiety. I have seen them, as I suppose you have. I have watched them constrict a mind like a python around a torso and throat. No, I am not unfamiliar.
But this hope is not just a talisman, nor merely the antidote, to either keep it at bay, or cure it. This hope...is a living thing.
And it has shown the other to be the false...the illusion, the intruder. The "thing" out of place.
In every way, it has caused my "default" position to be joy, not despair. That I despair "of myself" to know it, is no great price, at all.
But, I do understand how this often sounds.
But, I don't disdain pity as once I did, so I dare not make less of your receiving of me, even as one to be pitied. For whatever small, even seemingly inconsequential bit of common ground upon which we may relate...even if it be pity to wretch, I find precious, indeed.


Therefore, I say this as sincerely as I can, because I believe you are all being as sincere with me as you can.
I may even be breaking what I said before...but being a hypocrite is one of my unusually easy self accomplishments...because some of you may call it what it is, a prayer.
May you, when your time to pray comes, find it in a place of joyful thanksgiving and expectation, and not fearful desperation.
I have known both, and God knows which I prefer, it would not be right to hope more for myself, than for you all.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> She a pro.



Yes she is.
I am not.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 25, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Hopefully the one reading it can comprehend too.
> No altars, no hymns, no prayers, no symbols, no ridiculous metaphorical nonsense to try to decipher, no contradictions, no do what I say not as I do type of mantra.
> I told the truth about what gets me through life.
> I don't worship myself.
> I trust myself.


I agree. We shall leave it to the readers.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> I agree. We shall leave it to the readers.




I wrote it. I know exactly what it means. It is not open to interpretation.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 25, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Hopefully the one reading it can comprehend too.
> No altars, no hymns, no prayers, no symbols, no ridiculous metaphorical nonsense to try to decipher, no contradictions, no do what I say not as I do type of mantra.
> I told the truth about what gets me through life.
> I don't worship myself.
> I trust myself.


Yep. Holding yourself responsible for your successes AND failures is different from worshipping yourself.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Yep. Holding yourself responsible for your successes AND failures is different from worshipping yourself.



I appreciate Gem for providing a perfect example of overlooking the exact wording being written exactly as it is meant and instead him providing a personal interpretation for what he wants it to say.
Interpretation where none is needed.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 25, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I appreciate Gem for providing a perfect example of overlooking the exact wording being written exactly as it is meant and instead him providing a personal interpretation for what he wants it to say.
> Interpretation where none is needed.


The exact wording is why interpretation is required! How are we to understand "I have my best to avoid those situations" or "I have never had put myself into a situation or trouble where I head to reach to an outside beyond physical source"?

And my comprehension is called into question? 

I leave it to the readers.


----------



## Israel (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't help but wonder if in your assessment of Gem there is also the implicit, if not "counter accusation" (but could very well be the original) that his understanding, his sight of things...is somehow morally inferior to the man who "takes" responsibility...so to speak?
If saying "the Lord knows" is an offense, then I won't say it.

Suffice it to say, that I have been shown, have been taught, and have determined this lesson to be true (if for no one else, then only for myself, but surely) that I can neither rightly handle what some call "success" of itself, by myself.
And I am surely unable to, in the smallest amount expressible, able to bear the cost of my failures.

But, these lessons, particularly where seeming success has suddenly morphed into the most grievous assault on the soul, may be more peculiar to me, than anyone else.
I really do not know.
I have made many errors regarding how "success" appears.
I care not to make, nor cause, any more.

But, my reader must decide.

I know I can say this, though, Gem has never told me to do anything, neither what he does, or does not do, and he sure has never even approached "mantra-sophistry" in anything I have either read or spoken with him. I wonder if there's an "archetype" being swung at that poorly fits him?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 25, 2014)

And to think this thread started as a topic we might all agree on.... 

Independence is good.  I teach it to my kids.  I tell them that if they want something, they have to earn it, and it is up to them to be the person they want to be.  Yes, even as a Christian I hammer personal responsibility.

However, there is something liberating about humility.  Believers and skeptics should both agree that one man has zero chance against the universe.


----------



## Israel (Aug 25, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> And to think this thread started as a topic we might all agree on....
> 
> Independence is good.  I teach it to my kids.  I tell them that if they want something, they have to earn it, and it is up to them to be the person they want to be.  Yes, even as a Christian I hammer personal responsibility.
> 
> However, there is something liberating about humility.  Believers and skeptics should both agree that one man has zero chance against the universe.


All men get to speak their heart.
Some might say we are even compelled, to.
One might even say all of our life is a communication..._of something_.
Even silence, may speak volumes.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> The exact wording is why interpretation is required! How are we to understand "I have my best to avoid those situations" or "I have never had put myself into a situation or trouble where I head to reach to an outside beyond physical source"?
> 
> And my comprehension is called into question?
> 
> I leave it to the readers.



Oh wow...you got me..

I omitted the word Done and spelled had , head.

Yep clearly I worship myself.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 26, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Believers and skeptics should both agree that one man has zero chance against the universe.


What do you mean by "zero chance against the universe"?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 26, 2014)

Israel said:


> All men get to speak their heart.
> Some might say we are even compelled, to.
> One might even say all of our life is a communication..._of something_.
> Even silence, may speak volumes.



Israel, I'm lost.  Are you saying I ought not posted that?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 26, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> What do you mean by "zero chance against the universe"?



Being a control freak, I was humbled a few years back over something totally beyond my control.  It gave me a lot of perspective.

"One man" has zero control over things.  He only has a framework he can operate inside.  That framework is whatever corner of the universe he occupies.  And, ultimately, a big dang rock could kill us all and there isn't a darn thing anybody can do about it.


----------



## Israel (Aug 26, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Israel, I'm lost.  Are you saying I ought not posted that?



No, not at all.
Sometimes feather's are ruffled, sometimes what looks like green pastures turn into rough waters...it's all good...sometimes even rough waters...turn into green pastures.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 26, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Being a control freak, I was humbled a few years back over something totally beyond my control.  It gave me a lot of perspective.
> 
> "One man" has zero control over things.  He only has a framework he can operate inside.  That framework is whatever corner of the universe he occupies.  And, ultimately, a big dang rock could kill us all and there isn't a darn thing anybody can do about it.



I agree that one person can't take on the universe. We don't have to either. We handle our own little space... circumstances could put us in to bad situations, but like BH said, we can rely on the only person we can always count on... ourselves... and of course with some help from our friends and family.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 26, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Oh wow...you got me..
> 
> I omitted the word Done and spelled had , head.
> 
> Yep clearly I worship myself.



Wait you admit your own short comings? Maybe more worthy of worship than others.


----------

